# Started work on my addition!



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

It's a start....finally!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh wow.. cool. that looks really good and balanced. Im just afraid to ask what you're feed bill is going to be when you fill it up..lol..


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> oh wow.. cool. that looks really good and balanced. Im just afraid to ask what you're feed bill is going to be when you fill it up..lol..


 NO! I'm not going to fill it up! Just giving my birds more room! I just got 2 dozen more fake eggs...


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

WOW!!! that is going to look AWESOME. i see you use the plastic shelves to in your loft, they are so easy to clean. i see it by the doorway


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> NO! I'm not going to fill it up! Just giving my birds more room! I just got 2 dozen more fake eggs...


oh that is great! I know it is hard to go against the "pigeon sickness" is what I call it..lol... they will love it!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

horseart4u said:


> WOW!!! that is going to look AWESOME. i see you use the plastic shelves to in your loft, they are so easy to clean. i see it by the doorway


I have some 2 and 3 tier plastic shelving along the walls. They have perches higher up, but being Fantails they like to hang around closer to the ground....rarely using the higher perches  Everything in the loft higher than 3 feet is 'wasted space'!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Good start and good luck


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Looks nice, and your birds have some awesome space!*


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Almost done! Just have to finish making and hanging the door, put some perches in and cut a hole in the side of the shed .....this will give them a nice air flow on hot summer days


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks great! You're going to have some happy & healthy birds


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Beautiful job Msfreebird. You have a nice layout for your fancies with plenty of aviary space. All the best to you, family, and birds. Yours in sport Nick..


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone  I can't let them free fly with all the hawks around here....they visit a couple times a day, So I'm happy building them aviary space....keeps me out of trouble  Thank God for the pool or I wouldn't get much done with this heat and humidity!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

looks GREAT!!!!


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Can you post a pic of the tree? The one with the face, LOL.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Very, very nice. And if you ever get out of pigeons, you can rent it out as a vacation cottage. Pool side and all! And what trouble could such a nice person get into?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

kbraden said:


> Can you post a pic of the tree? The one with the face, LOL.


LOL.....Have to get some better pics, I'm still playing with the landscaping!


















And this is what it use to look like, it had to go....I was afraid it was going to fall on the lofts.....









I actually had them drop the upper part of the stump in my goat pen....gonna build their house on top of it! .......Next project.


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm jealous!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

almondman said:


> Very, very nice. And if you ever get out of pigeons, you can rent it out as a vacation cottage. Pool side and all! And what trouble could such a nice person get into?


LOL..Thanks.......See, they keep me out of trouble


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i love your back yard, but poor tree it looked so pretty there..but gotta do what you have to do right, i like how you put the flowers on top of it, great job can't wait to see more pic's.


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

what did you use for the top part on the tree, to plant flowers in? That is very cool! Nice yard


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

kbraden said:


> what did you use for the top part on the tree, to plant flowers in? That is very cool! Nice yard


Thank you 
I just made a frame with 2X4's, wrapped it with wire mesh (making a bowl), lined the bottom and sides with hay and moss and filled it with potting soil. I'm going to have to do different flowers next year....these didn't do well. It gets full sun all day and was too much for them even though the flowers I chose were for full sun  Although we've had an unusually hot humid dry summer.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Very nice job!! I also love your landscape


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Very cool idea, will have to do this the next time we have to cut down a tree


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

It sure looks great !


----------

